# Foto Fest 2017 Mk. IV



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2017)

So that's how they got the flying shots of the Starship Enterprise !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2017)

Very stripey.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay lads, get out your thinking caps and reference books and name this aircraft.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2017)

Boeing L-15.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Boeing L-15.


Correct sir!

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice one Jeff !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2017)

Great shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## 4mot (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2017)

Ooo, like the night Hornet. That's an interesting rear view of an F-35...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2017)

great stuff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2017)

KC-135R 58-0099 Pennsylvania Air National Guard

All I know is if I pass gas in the photo pit I am a social pariah, if this guy were to pass gas in front of us we would all cheers like crazy. 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

Sweet Jeff...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2017)

That's a bl**dy big arrestor hook !
Nice shot Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2017)

Good way to drag some sparks on a runway.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice, although I've always thought they look like a collection of left-overs from the Cessna parts bins, cobbled together !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)

Beauty...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

Good one


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2017)

SBLim-3 = MiG-17; great jet. Neat pics.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2017)

Like the Otter.
Does the MiG always flame like that, or was it deliberate fuel dumping for effect ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Love the A-10....!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2017)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

Sweet Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep...nice...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice how he got that nose wheel on the fence like that.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice how he got that nose wheel on the fence like that.


Where is the smartass emoticon!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2017)

Okay, so it aint military but it is weird enough I thought you all would like a peek at this!






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2017)

That is _very_ weird !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2017)

Must be something by Rutan.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2017)

Some good exhaust staining shown for you Corsair model builders.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2017)

Early morning and early evening sunlight at Oshkosh can't be beat. 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2017)

Great lighting.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice ones Jeff, particularly the 'Chippy' - I used to get to fly one now and then, back in the 1980's.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh how I miss having this beauty 1.5 hours down the road from me!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2017)

I feel your pain.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff.
I'm looking forward to seeing the 'Emil' on the UK airshow circuit - was hoping it would have been around this year, but it's still in its hangar, undergoing engine work, I believe.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Jeff.
> I'm looking forward to seeing the 'Emil' on the UK airshow circuit - was hoping it would have been around this year, but it's still in its hangar, undergoing engine work, I believe.


IIRC engine work and prop issues were a regular snag when she lived here. When it was sold, the prop had 0 time left on her and the engine was pretty clapped out as far as hours went as well.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2017)

Jeez, don't eave that out in any kind of wind!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Nice show Jeff!


Thank you my good man.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2017)

Great pics Jeff. Always liked the 'razorback' Mustangs.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey fellow model builders. Anyone want to try to replicate, to scale, the small gap between the base of the spinner and the leading edge of the engine compartment as seen in the first of today's photos?

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2017)

Done!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2017)

Love the 'Ponies'.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Love the 'Ponies'.


I may have a few more

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone for stopping in and having a peek. Lots more to share so stay tuned!

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2017)

Never get tired of seeing Mustang pics.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2017)

Same here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2017)

More ponies for you lovers of these beauties.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2017)

Shiny !
Must cost a fortune in polish and 'elbow grease' - even with a buffer !!


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 10, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 475514
> View attachment 475515
> 
> 
> ...


They looked even better at 25,000 ft. protecting the bomber stream

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Dec 10, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> They looked even better at 25,000 ft. protecting the bomber stream


Did you meet any escort pilots in England Bill?


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 10, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Did you meet any escort pilots in England Bill?


No I didn't. However, one would come in very close with a big smile near the end of a mission and say "little brother to big brother give me a course home". After receiving the info he would flap his wings a time or two, wave and peal off.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!

Nice stuff Bill!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2017)

Beautiful shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2017)

Now please do not get me wrong, I love Mustangs but out of the ones that I have seen over the past years, this is my least favourite colour scheme and it shows up everywhere!









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 13, 2017)

I'd agree with you there. I tend to favour WW2 replications.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2017)

With you there Andy.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## billrunnels (Dec 14, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 475909
> View attachment 475910
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Great pictures.


Thank you sir. Glad you are enjoying them.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2017)

I wasn't aware the P-40's canopy had a tapered step at the rail like that.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> I wasn't aware the P-40's canopy had a tapered step at the rail like that.


A few of those flying today have that feature, I will check some wartime photos later. I wonder if it is subtype specific or restoration feature for easier in and out of the cockpit or strengthening the rail.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2017)

Interesting new panels on the last shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

very Cool..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2017)

Don't seem to see a lot of Cornells flying around these days.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Don't seem to see a lot of Cornells flying around these days.


This one was a beauty. Smooth as glass and not a speck of dirt on her. A very proud owner taking good care of a special airframe.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2017)

Top shots Jeff..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2017)

Missed yesterday so here is a double serving!
















Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2017)

I couldn't afford the buffing compounds, let alone the plane. Good ones.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2017)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2017)

Good ones, and nice to see the former Duxford-based Sabre looking smart in the sun.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2017)

Well boys, that is a wrap for Foto Fest 2017. I hope you have enjoyed the show and will check back tomorrow for the start of Foto Fest 2018! Wishing you all a very Happy New Year and may the sky always be blue when you need it to.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2017)

Good stuff Jeff, and well don for posting all these pics this year. Looking forward to more in 2018. All the best to you and the family.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2017)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for a great series of Pics Jeff.


----------

